# The Batman droht schon vorm Kinostart zum Flop zu werden



## Icetii (11. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman droht schon vorm Kinostart zum Flop zu werden* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The Batman droht schon vorm Kinostart zum Flop zu werden*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2022)

> Neben den ersten Informationen zu den Ticketverkäufen, befürchten einige Experten, dass die *lange Laufzeit* von The Batman eine negative Auswirkung haben könnte. Fast *drei Stunden* wird der Film von *Regisseur Matt Reeves* dauern.



Schon heftig, dass heutzutage  viele anscheinend nicht mehr in der Lage sind, 3 Stunden die Aufmerksamkeit für einen Film zu haben ..


----------



## Aziel2020 (11. Februar 2022)

3 Std? mmhh Ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne an Herr der Ringe Premiere zurück. Alle drei Film im Kino am Stück. Das war Kino-Overkill. Film sind heute einfach viel zu kurz, ein Film sollte ein abendfüllendes Erlebnis sein. Meine Meinung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2022)

Aziel2020 schrieb:


> 3 Std? mmhh Ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne an Herr der Ringe Premiere zurück. Alle drei Film im Kino am Stück. Das war Kino-Overkill. Film sind heute einfach viel zu kurz, ein Film sollte ein abendfüllendes Erlebnis sein. Meine Meinung.


Ja, aber was wenn der Film einfach öde ist? Da rettet die lange Spielzeit dann auch nichts.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ja, aber was wenn der Film einfach öde ist? Da rettet die lange Spielzeit dann auch nichts.


Dann ist ja auch schon ein 90min Film zu lang 

Kommt natürlich immer auf die Qualität an - gibt ja mehr als genug, lange und gute Filme!
Heutzutage scheint der Trend halt immer mehr in Richtung kürzer zu gehen - in den Kinos gibt es ja oft schon ne Pause, wenn der Film ein bissl über 2h dauert.


----------



## Aziel2020 (11. Februar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ja, aber was wenn der Film einfach öde ist? Da rettet die lange Spielzeit dann auch nichts.


Du wärst überrascht was dann alles geht. Frag mal in Deinem Kino des Vertrauens ob du Dein Geld oder ein Gutschein bekommst wenn Du den Film abbrichst weil der nichts für Dich ist. Ich hab selber mitbekommen im Cinemaxx in Essen. Ein Pärchen kam aus dem Film und hat an der Info einen Gutschein bekommen für einen andern Film an einem anderen Tag. Ohne Probleme. War auch überrascht.


----------



## ExigeS2RGB (11. Februar 2022)

3h sind doch bei den Netflix-Produktionen schon nichts ungewöhnliches und auch völlig OK wenn der Film Spass macht.

Hier ist es einfach die Kombination von DC die eh nur noch Mist Abliefern und der Besetzung mit dem Glitzervampier.


----------



## Cobar (11. Februar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon heftig, dass heutzutage  viele anscheinend nicht mehr in der Lage sind, 3 Stunden die Aufmerksamkeit für einen Film zu haben ..


Das hat wenig mit Aufmerksamkeit zu tun, ich habe inzwischen einfach keine Lust mehr Filme über 2 Stunden zu gucken. Da schaue ich mir lieber kürzere Filme an, die nicht entweder viel zu viel oder zu wenig Story in eine 3 Stunden Laufzeit zu quetschen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2022)

Cobar schrieb:


> Das hat wenig mit Aufmerksamkeit zu tun, ich habe inzwischen einfach keine Lust mehr Filme über 2 Stunden zu gucken. Da schaue ich mir lieber kürzere Filme an, die nicht entweder viel zu viel oder zu wenig Story in eine 3 Stunden Laufzeit zu quetschen.


Naja, ich weiss nicht... Wer eine Serie quasi runterbingen kann (!) sollte ebenso wenig Probleme haben sich ein 3-Stunden-Epos anzusehen. Bei Einnahmen von 2,7 Milliarden Dollar schienen ja auch zahllose *Avengers: Endgame*-Besuchee genügend "Sitzfleisch-Fitness" zu haben.


----------



## Cobar (11. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiss nicht... Wer eine Serie quasi runterbingen kann (!) sollte ebenso wenig Probleme haben sich ein 3-Stunden-Epos anzusehen. Bei Einnahmen von 2,7 Milliarden Dollar schienen ja auch zahllose *Avengers: Endgame*-Besuchee genügend "Sitzfleisch-Fitness" zu haben.


Endgame fand ich sehr gut, bei manchen Filmen schaue ich mir doch auch mal längere Spielzeiten an, aber insgesamt schaffen kaum Filme es, dass ich sie mir anschaue, wenn sie länger als zwei Stunden sind. Serien sind für mich da was ganz anderes als ein viel zu langer Film, ist für mich irgendwie was anderes, weil darin auch deutlich mehr Zeit genutzt werden kann, um die Story darin unterzubringen.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2022)

Cobar schrieb:


> Das hat wenig mit Aufmerksamkeit zu tun, ich habe inzwischen einfach keine Lust mehr Filme über 2 Stunden zu gucken. Da schaue ich mir lieber kürzere Filme an, die nicht entweder viel zu viel oder zu wenig Story in eine 3 Stunden Laufzeit zu quetschen.


Wenns ein guter Film ist, dann kommen mir 3h überhaupt nicht vor, wie 3h .. da vergeht die Zeit meist wie im Flug.
Gibt immer wieder Filme mit "normaler" Laufzeit, wo ich mir denke, da hätte es noch mehr Zeit vertragen, weil bestimmte Sachen einfach nur oberflächlich abgehandelt wurden.

Natürlich auch Geschmackssache - aber ich denke schon, dass in der heutigen Zeit alles immer schnelllebiger wird und vielen (viele != alle) halt oftmals einfach die "Geduld/Aufmerksamkeit" für Filme wie Ben Hur, Lawrence von Arabien, Der Pate, The Green Mile, Interstellar etc. fehlen.


----------



## MarcHammel (11. Februar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon heftig, dass heutzutage  viele anscheinend nicht mehr in der Lage sind, 3 Stunden die Aufmerksamkeit für einen Film zu haben ..


Da fragt man sich - wenn man diese Kriterien mal betrachtet - wie Der Herr der Ringe so erfolgreich werden konnte. Die Filme dauern jeweils dreinhalb bis fast vier Stunden.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich - wenn man diese Kriterien mal betrachtet - wie Der Herr der Ringe so erfolgreich werden konnte. Die Filme dauern jeweils dreinhalb bis fast vier Stunden.


Ist immerhin schon ~20 Jahre her .. das waren noch andere Zeiten  😅


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2022)

Aziel2020 schrieb:


> 3 Std? mmhh Ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne an Herr der Ringe Premiere zurück. Alle drei Film im Kino am Stück. Das war Kino-Overkill.


So eine Filmnacht im Kino sollte man mal mit gemacht haben.
Bei mir waren's in 2 Filmnächten alle damals verfügbaren Star Trek Filme hintereinander, also ~12h.
War ne klasse Stimmung, beim ersten Auftreten der Hauptcharaktere in jedem Film gab's Riesenapplaus, je später, desto ausgelassener.


----------



## AgentDynamic (12. Februar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist immerhin schon ~20 Jahre her .. das waren noch andere Zeiten  😅


Beim Barte Gandalfs!
Ca. 20 - Zwanzig Jahre = Zwei Jahrzehnte!
Wie die Zeit vergeht. o0

Die Filme der Dark Knight Trilogie waren auch immer recht lang, über zwei bis über zwei ein halb Stunden.
Da hat ebenfalls keiner gejammert.
Christopher Nolan hat sich mit "The Dark Knight" ein cineastisches Denkmal gesetzt und was wurden die 2,5 Stunden rauf und runter analysiert.^^ 
Aber nun ja.
Man muss sich nur die neuesten F&F Filme ansehen, die die Zeit mit weit weniger Anspruch füllen, selbst für reines Popcorn-Kino.
Hauptsache wackelnde Popos und dicke Muckies mit "äscht voll krassen" Brummm Brummm und jede Menge Krach Bumm Bäng.
"Idiocrazy" wir kommen...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2022)

Ein Film wie Der Stoff aus dem die Helden sind wäre bei der Aufmerksamkeitsspanne der heutigen Generation wohl auch nicht mehr bringbar.  Obwohl der trotz über seinen 3 h Spieldauer nicht langweilig ist. Zumindestens nicht wenn man sich für die Geschichte der Raumfahrt interessiert.


----------



## Loosa (12. Februar 2022)

Zu Zeiten meines Dads, gab es bei langen Filmen Pausen wie im Theater, Ben Hur etwa. Weil man damals einfach nicht die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne hatte für so lange Inhalte. 

Wie schon angemerkt wurde, heute werden massenhaft Serien gebinged. Der nette Unterschied, eine Episode ist rund 30-60 Minuten - und ich kann bestimmen wie lange ich den Filmabend machen will. Ich gucke lieber eine gute Serie, als einen ultralangen Film.
Auch bei fast drei Stunden, muss man sich beim Geschichte erzählen beeilen. Bei Serie hat man viel mehr Zeit und Möglichkeit für Erzählung und die Figuren. 

Laufzeit war übrigens nicht der einzige Grund für die Schätzung.
"Heutzutage" ... das Forum verkommt auch immer mehr zur Rentner-Gang.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Februar 2022)

Eigentlich mag ich lange Filme, auch wenn ich die nicht immer am Stück gucke, sondern mir manchmal auch auf zwei Abende aufteile.

Das Problem mit kurzen Filmen ist meiner Meinung nach, dass da immer sehr viel Content in relativ wenig Zeit gesteckt wird und gleichzeitig natürlich auch noch viel Optik reingebracht wird. Dadurch sind so viele Filme inhaltlich enorm flach geworden, weswegen ich inzwischen auch Serien bevorzuge.

An sich find ich's gut, wenn sich ein Film mal ein wenig mehr Zeit lässt seine Geschichte zu erzählen. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass diese Zeit dann auch sinnvoll genutzt wird.

Was mich immer ärgert in solchen Fällen ist bei Kritiken das Argument der Film habe "zu viele Längen". Ich mag es, wenn sich Filme Zeit lassen ihre Geschichten zu erzählen und auch mal ein für die Story unnötige "Längen" haben, die dafür für mehr Atmosphäre oder Hintergrundinfos sorgen.


----------



## Burtchen (12. Februar 2022)

Ich halte das Argument der langen Laufzeit als Grund für wenig stichhaltig (es gibt sehr viele Filme, die in 70-90 Minuten alles erzählen, was sie wollen, und welche, die länger brauchen - aber etliche Werke wie zB BvS oder Eternals bersten und hetzen halt immer noch und andere wie die Hobbits überschätzen ihr Worldbuilding), noch weniger überzeugend ist die Altersfreigabe (jeder Batman seit 1989 hat PG-13). Vielleicht ist das Ergebnis aus Testscreenings und Trailer-Reaktionen eben halt schlichtweg ein reduzierter Enthusiasmus unabhängig von diesen Rahmenbedingungen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Auch bei fast drei Stunden, muss man sich beim Geschichte erzählen beeilen. Bei Serie hat man viel mehr Zeit und Möglichkeit für Erzählung und die Figuren.


Nicht selten wird da aber auch ein Geschichtsstrang endlos in die Länge gezogen ... und das, was vom Inhalt problemlos in einen 2,5h Film gepasst hätte, wird auf anderthalb Staffeln ausgewalzt.


----------



## flohzilla (12. Februar 2022)

Bin ja DC Fan, mit extra langer Spieldauer eines Films habe ich auch keine Probleme, habe bis zum Snyders Cut alle Batman Filme gesehen, nur habe ich mittlerweile einfach kein Bock auf noch eine neue Interpretation des Stoffs.
Ich habe den Snyders Cut echt hart abgefeiert und würde mir wünschen das man die Story zu Ende bringt mit dem alten Team...


----------



## Loosa (12. Februar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht selten wird da aber auch ein Geschichtsstrang endlos in die Länge gezogen ... und das, was vom Inhalt problemlos in einen 2,5h Film gepasst hätte, wird auf anderthalb Staffeln ausgewalzt.


Gibt natürlich solche und solche. Bestes Beispiel, Babylon 5. Das war von Anfang an auf 5 Staffeln konzipiert und der Handlungsbogen funktionierte dann auch. Oder neue Sachen wie Unorthodox und Queens Gambit. Als abgeschlossene Geschichte in einer Staffel war das perfekt. In einen Film gepresst? Wäre auch gegangen, klar, aber so beeindruckend?

Klar gibt's genauso Endlosserien, die laufen so lange sie Kohle machen. Mal mehr, mal weniger gut.


----------



## golani79 (12. Februar 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten meines Dads, gab es bei langen Filmen Pausen wie im Theater, Ben Hur etwa. Weil man damals einfach nicht die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne hatte für so lange Inhalte.



Ben Hur ist dann aber doch etwas länger - mittlerweile gibt es teilweise schon Pausen, wenn ein Film ein bissl über 2 Stunden dauert 
Keine Ahnung - vlt. vom Kino abhängig, aber durchaus schon erlebt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (13. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiss nicht... Wer eine Serie quasi runterbingen kann (!) sollte ebenso wenig Probleme haben sich ein 3-Stunden-Epos anzusehen. Bei Einnahmen von 2,7 Milliarden Dollar schienen ja auch zahllose *Avengers: Endgame*-Besuchee genügend "Sitzfleisch-Fitness" zu haben.





Loosa schrieb:


> Wie schon angemerkt wurde, heute werden massenhaft Serien gebinged. Der nette Unterschied, eine Episode ist rund 30-60 Minuten - und ich kann bestimmen wie lange ich den Filmabend machen will. Ich gucke lieber eine gute Serie, als einen ultralangen Film.
> Auch bei fast drei Stunden, muss man sich beim Geschichte erzählen beeilen. Bei Serie hat man viel mehr Zeit und Möglichkeit für Erzählung und die Figuren.



Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen zum ersten Mal mit meinen Eltern die Hobbit Trilogie und die Herr der Ringe Trilogie in der Extended Cut Version angeschaut.
Meine alte Mutter liebt die Landschaften und mein Vater schaut alles wo es zur Sache geht - so haben sie es sich tatsächlich angeschaut, obwohl sie mit Fantasy oder SciFi praktisch kaum etwas anfangen können.
Aber jeden Film am Stück hätten sie schon nach dem ersten, spätestens dem zweiten Film, wohl abgewunken.
So habe ich aus dem Filmmaterial der 6 Filme (knapp über 1200 Minuten Spielzeit), einfach 20 Episoden á 60 Minuten zusammengeschnitten - die Filme sind da ganz hilfreich aufgrund der Gebiete (rein und raus aus Bruchtal, rein und raus aus Moria etc. pepe). 
Hat so sehr gut funktioniert.
Kommt natürlich auf das Material und die Vorlieben an - zur Zeit schauen wir z.B. Sopranos.
Da schaffen sie teilweise bis zu drei Stunden bzw. drei Folgen locker am Stück und könnten wahrscheinlich eine 4 Folge noch trotz der alten Knochen schaffen, da geht es dann mehr so nach dem Motto "ihr müßt ins Bett".


----------



## Fireball8 (14. Februar 2022)

ExigeS2RGB schrieb:


> 3h sind doch bei den Netflix-Produktionen schon nichts ungewöhnliches und auch völlig OK wenn der Film Spass macht.
> 
> Hier ist es einfach die Kombination von DC die eh nur noch Mist Abliefern und der Besetzung mit dem Glitzervampier.


Pattinson immer noch als "Glitzervam*PIR*" zu beziechnen ist echt out, alter  
Er hat sich mit vielen Filmen mittlerweile in mein Herz geschauspielert, sehe ihn richtig gerne. In 'The Lighthouse' war er *chef's kiss* Und ich würde behaupten, dass er "männlicher" ist als Du oder auch viele andere  (da das ja scheinbar immer noch so ein super wichtigeres Kriterium zu sein scheint...)

Auf diesen Batman habe ich seit der Dark Knight Trilogie mal wieder richtig Bock. Finde es sieht alles richtig gut, handgemacht und vor allem düster aus. Ich HOFFE, dass dieser auch ein paar längere, ruhigere Szenen hat. Bitte nicht nur standard DC/MCU Bumm-Bumm-Effektfeuerwerk...


----------



## Cortex79 (25. April 2022)

Wer geht denn noch ins Kino? 75 Zoll + Soundbar und alle daheim liebgewonnenen Annehmlichkeiten machen Kino für mich seit langem völlig indiskutabel.


----------



## McDrake (25. April 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Wer geht denn noch ins Kino? 75 Zoll + Soundbar und alle daheim liebgewonnenen Annehmlichkeiten machen Kino für mich seit langem völlig indiskutabel.


1. Bist ein toller, dass du so eine Anlage hast. Kommt mMn trotzdem nicht an ein modernes(!) Kino an.
2. Nein, Batman wurde kein Flop








						2022 Worldwide Box Office
					






					www.boxofficemojo.com


----------

